# Galveston and Brazos Bend State Park



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Took a short Staycation a week ago. Didnt do much, did catchup on some chores that needed to get done. Was able to do a couple of short trips to play with the camera.

Jimmys Pier and a quick trip to Brazos Bend


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool as always, keep them coming!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Awsome pics.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

How much post production work do you do on your photos?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

SoccerMomma said:


> How much post production work do you do on your photos?


Really not much, they are all done in Raw to start, open in CS4 raw where I adjust the exposure, kill all sharpening, add some vibrance, then open as a Tiff 16 bit file where I run noise reduction (if needed) capture sharpen, levels/contrast (if needed), creative sharpen, save back to TIFF as a master file.
From there if I use on a web platform, I size for the web, and final output sharpening for the web. If I print, I size for the print I want, final sharpen for the specific printer used. Send to printers (MPIX in my case).


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Verry nice pics of the gater, and the lilly flower. I am a host at Brazos Bend. If you will , Call me to chat about cameras. 713-540- 1099 Harry 
I liked your pic of the sunrise at 40 acre lake also...


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Verry nice pics of the gater, and the lilly flower. I am a host at Brazos Bend. If you will , Call me to chat about cameras. 713-540- 1099 Harry
> I liked your pic of the sunrise at 40 acre lake also...


Thanks Harry, Im working some long hours this week, If its OK ill give you a call this weekend or I was thinking of going to BBSP Saturday morning. Maybe we could meet out there. I am there 4:30/5:00 AM or so for sunrise.



SoccerMomma said:


> What kind of camera do you use?


Most of what you see here I use a 7D, with a Canon 10-22 or a 24-105L. I do use a 1D2 from time to time, but thats used mainly for sports and low light work.
In landscape work, grad ND filters are a must, I use a Lee filter holder system and several 4x6 filters. I have found that the Lee or SinghRay brand of filters offer the best image quality without the color cast that is common in some of the others.
Birds and wildlife I use a Canon 300 2.8 or a 150-500 (most used lens as it lighter to carry)Sigma lens with the option for extended reach of a 1.4 or 2.0 teleconverter.
Hope this helps 
Fred


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha sounds great. I just got my camra today. Hope to see ya out there. May need a quick lesson. Iam a rookie at this thing.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Ha sounds great. I just got my camra today. Hope to see ya out there. May need a quick lesson. Iam a rookie at this thing.


 Sounds good, Ill be in a silver Dodge PU.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome pics, live action!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

dang those are beautiful pics


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thank you.



The Machine said:


> dang those are beautiful pics


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

